

The vision for Oculus and Microsoft HoloLens from a 1993 rock music video - magsafe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSmOvYzSeaQ

======
joezydeco
Look back farther...

[http://www.vrs.org.uk/virtual-reality-profiles/vpl-
research....](http://www.vrs.org.uk/virtual-reality-profiles/vpl-
research.html)

